# Playful Pascal



## LittleBoots (Jun 3, 2016)

Hello everyone! 

My pretty birdie Pascal is very energetic! I got him a week ago and he seems to be acting a bit strange (to me). He allows me to put my hand in the cage and he hops onto my finger. Today however we took him outside to chirp with the other birds and now that he's inside he is flying around and climbing all over his cage! Is this normal? Is he trying to tell us something? Or is my bird just a bit mental?  

LittleBoots


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forums and congratulations on your new budgie friend! 
If you are relatively new to budgies, the information on the articles and sticky threads located at the top part of each section of the forums will be extremely useful as you become more acquainted with the species.

To answer your question, the reaction your Pascal had when you brought his cage back indoors is perfectly normal. He was showing his over enthusiasm and excitement from having been outdoors chirping along with the other birdies.
Also as he continues to settle in his new home, it's also normal for him to start exploring his cage and to show interest towards his toys.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

Aluz has given you great advice with regards to little Pascal's behaviour :thumbsup:

He sounds like a sweetheart--we'd love to meet him sometime hoto: 

In the meantime, be sure to check out the Budgie Articles as well as the forum Stickies (important threads "stuck" at the top of each subforum for easy reference) to ensure you're up to date on the very best of budgie care and practices!

If you have any questions after reading through anything, be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

Hope to see you around! :wave:


----------

